# Delrin Drip Tips



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Do any local vendors stock decent Delrin drip tips like the one in the picture?


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Skyblue had these a while back. They may still have some in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> Skyblue had these a while back. They may still have some in stock



None left... I ordered from somewhere else and it looked similar but they weren't the same.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

They do have them in stock! Thanks Dan! I hope they are the same!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Dan? I see no Dan here @Rob Fisher there is only Devdev 

Glad you found them


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> Dan? I see no Dan here @Rob Fisher there is only Devdev
> 
> Glad you found them



I lost my mind there for a second... was deep in thought thinking about getting another Woodvil...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I lost my mind there for a second... was deep in thought thinking about getting another Woodvil...



There is no hope for your addiction Rob. I suggest you consider entering vape rehab when you return from your trip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> There is no hope for your addiction Rob. I suggest you consider entering vape rehab when you return from your trip



I think this trip is going to cure me... no forums to get me all over excited and not being here is collect vape mail!


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

I have two of those Delrin drip tips from SkyBlue. Like them a lot Rob

But they don't look as long and thin as the REO drip tip I see in your photo


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Silver said:


> I have two of those Delrin drip tips from SkyBlue. Like them a lot Rob
> 
> But they don't look as long and thin as the REO drip tip I see in your photo



Yip I'm sure I did get two from Skyblue and you are right... they are not quite the same Hi Ho...


----------

